# Really slow/bad support for electronics



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Since I finally got through to Humminbird and found out the Helix will not work with MinnKota transducer, I will refuse delivery of the Helix 5 I bought, I plan to buy from another manufacturer. Need to have it work with my MinnKota US2, but cannot get an answer from either MinnKota or Lowrance. Maybe Garwin?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Why won't the Helix 5 work with the US2? Is it a side scan model? If it's just a 2D version it will work but will need an adapter cable. I can run my Helix 7 SI/GPS with my Terrova's US2 but I'll lose SI.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

MuskyFan said:


> Why won't the Helix 5 work with the US2? Is it a side scan model? If it's just a 2D version it will work but will need an adapter cable. I can run my Helix 7 SI/GPS with my Terrova's US2 but I'll lose SI.


It does have down scan, but I asked if it would just work as regular sonar and not use the Di, and the support person said no.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

That's true. The US2 will not work with DI. It will actually hurt your unit if you try. You probably won't get an answer from anyone since MK and HB are owned by Johnson Outdoors and lowrance is owned by someone else. But if the US2 is not meant to run DI it may not make a difference who makes the sonar unit. 

Why can't you put the Helix transducer on yr trolling motor? I'm running my HB 999 SI transducer on my Terrova


----------

